# what do you want done with your body when you die?



## Zanzae

not sure what the most appropriate place for this thread is, so here we go...

What do you want done with your body when you die?

I know that burying me whole, underground in a box, with embalming fluid is probably the worst option. It takes up space that could be good for walking, keeps my body around for longer than it needs to be, and the box creates unecessary waste. I would like to be consumed - whether it be by worms, coyotes, bears, fire, etc.

What about you?


----------



## Dillinger

Originally, I loved the idea of being buried and laying back down into the earth from which I came. But it came to my attention that theres no way for that to happen because of these boxes they'll put you in. So my answer; Cremated, And spread across somewhere or something that means a lot to me.


----------



## Labea

I dont want anything done, actually. Although I know in this day and age it would be rather difficult to never be discovered, I have always adored the idea of just disappearing and never being found, so then no one would ever have to deal with my death, and I would just simply be lost. But I never, ever, EVER want to be put in a casket and buried 6 feet under. I heard stories about how at the turn of the century one out of ten people were buried alive, when thought dead. They had just been unconscious. I can't imagine what it would feel like to wake up in a casket, although I'm sure they died from lack of oxygen before realizing their fate.

what an odd topic, I must admit!


----------



## Matt Derrick

someone told me once that when they die, they want their naked corpse thrown out of an airplane onto the white house...


----------



## finn

As for the poll, do we get to choose which part of the body we choose to eat?

I don't really think I'll care that much for my body when I'm dead.


----------



## Poking Victim

I want to be set out to sea.


----------



## Matt Derrick

a viking funeral would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Bendixontherails

lay me down in a field of flaming heather
render up my body into the burning heart of God 
in the belly of a blackwing bird.


----------



## jack ransom

I want my body stripped of all its useful organs to give to people who need them and then I'd like to be cremated.


----------



## Labea

jack ransom said:


> I want my body stripped of all its useful organs to give to people who need them and then I'd like to be cremated.



that does sound like a good idea, but I'm not sure any of my helpful organs would meet the standards for another person...


----------



## aganthesk

When my time comes to pass, I'd like my body to provide nourishment for a mountain lion, a pack of wolves, vultures, or some other carnivorous animal.


----------



## macks

i've always wanted to just crawl into the woods and rot. you got a lot of useful organic matter in ya, give it back to the enviornment!


----------



## Mouse

I want to donate my body to Bodyworlds and be made into kick ass scientific art work.


----------



## soff

i just dont want to die


----------



## Grace

When Hunter S. Thompson killed himself, his will explained his funeral arrangements. He was to be cremated, and then Bill Murray and Johnny Depp took his ashes up to a cliff and shot them out of a cannon somewhere in the Southwest. He always was ridiculous.

As for me, I would like to be cremated, and then have my ashes spread somewhere. No point in taking up land by being buried, and anyways, I don't think of the body as the person, rather just the shell and temple where we are temporarily housed. Sometimes imprisoned.


----------



## Adonis

I am all for the body being "lost" in the woods giving back to the animals and earth the nourishment I have used up throughout my life.


----------



## hellomonday

i want somebody to make something with my bones.
like make something that hangs from a tree perhaps...
ive always thought it would be kindof cool to hold a femur bone in my hand it would be such a wierd feeling, uhh sorry if thats wierd.
i think bones are really fascinating


----------



## Mouse

http://www.bodyworlds.com/en.html


fuck yeah


----------



## hellomonday

> I am always coming across animal bones and then making shit out of them



me too! ive got a bone necklace that im in the process of making, justdont have enough bones yet. i dont really know what kind of bones they are either. they're probably chicken bones from someones lunch now that i think about it eew haha


----------



## Adonis

I also love skeletal remains and time to time making things with bones/teeth I have found or been given. I mostly collect skulls though but would really like to have full skeletons assembled for display almost like they were still alive and posed doing something "natural" to that particular creature..


----------



## loam

i think my carcass would make a fine stew!


----------



## spoorprint

hellomonday said:


> i want somebody to make something with my bones.
> like make something that hangs from a tree perhaps...
> ive always thought it would be kindof cool to hold a femur bone in my hand it would be such a wierd feeling, uhh sorry if thats wierd.
> i think bones are really fascinating



i think the Tibetans used to make jewelry of people's bones, to remind them of the transient nature of life.
I just want to be cremated and used as tree food, but i bet it doesn't go that way.


----------



## Clit Comander

Grace said:


> When Hunter S. Thompson killed himself, his will explained his funeral arrangements. He was to be cremated, and then Bill Murray and Johnny Depp took his ashes up to a cliff and shot them out of a cannon somewhere in the Southwest. He always was ridiculous.
> 
> As for me, I would like to be cremated, and then have my ashes spread somewhere. No point in taking up land by being buried, and anyways, I don't think of the body as the person, rather just the shell and temple where we are temporarily housed. Sometimes imprisoned.



it was a rocket, and it looked like a double thumbed hand clutching a peyote button. i think it was something Ralph steadman drew up. but they did it on his propety near aspen.
when my homeboy dies we're gonna cremate him then lace his ashes with weed and pcp and smoke his ass. no joke.


----------



## Grace

Clit Comander said:


> it was a rocket, and it looked like a double thumbed hand clutching a peyote button. i think it was something Ralph steadman drew up. but they did it on his propety near aspen.
> when my homeboy dies we're gonna cremate him then lace his ashes with weed and pcp and smoke his ass. no joke.




Jesus.


----------



## Clit Comander

Grace said:


> Clit Comander said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a rocket, and it looked like a double thumbed hand clutching a peyote button. i think it was something Ralph steadman drew up. but they did it on his propety near aspen.
> when my homeboy dies we're gonna cremate him then lace his ashes with weed and pcp and smoke his ass. no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## hellomonday

dope!


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I was on a hopping trip once, and i found a rabbit skull. I had it as sort of company.....talked to it...put it down so it could see around, you know...nutter stuff.

Anyways, I would certainly like my ashes thrown into the wind from a high mountain above the Ocean on the Pacific west coast of Canada (home), so I could take one last physical trip from sky to sea.......just to be free one more time.


----------



## SeymourGlass

I'd like to be thrown into a bog and get completely leathered and then have National Geographic find me thousands of years later to the tune of a crazy story about how i was a sacrifice to the gods.

-or-

get a great big spooky gravestone and put it in the middle of the woods for someone to walk by someday and get scared shitless.

-or-

become a cadaver. i work at a convention center and one day, an AMR training class was going on. when i walked into the room they were set up in, there was a cadaver laying on the floor. i've got a picture, if anyone's interested.


----------



## spoorprint

Thinking more about eating dead friends...There is a right way and a wrong way to do this.
The Fore, a tribe in New Guinea , used to eat their dead love one's brains. This lead to the transmission of a disease called Kuru, probably caused by a crystalline protein fragment called a prion. You don't want to do this.

The Yanomami in Brazil and Venezuela used to cremate
their friends, the make tea out of part of the ashes.This seems to be safer.


----------



## Oaksey

I think I'd be fine with my body being burned or tossed into the woods somewhere. I dont like the idea of being put in a casket. It's just another waste of materials space as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## pghpunk

i have a friend in new york who started construction on a viking boat in hopes that he can have a viking funeral when he dies.


----------



## veggieguy12

I very seriously would like friends/family to throw my naked corpse from an overpass onto the highway, to cause a crash and shut down car traffic for a while. But maybe my useful organs could first be removed and given to people in need (e.g., wounded Palestinian bystanders).


----------



## veggieguy12

Widerstand said:


> They could get busted for abuse of a corpse which is a crime... Besides since your dead does it really matter what is done with you?



They _could_ get busted for it, but I'd disown them if they did.
No, I don't *really* care, but it seems like a final good use of the stuff, y'know? Other more elaborate plans come to mind...


----------



## moe

i want two things done to my body, if for some fucking reason one is not possible.

1)cremated, rolled up in a fucking joint with bud, passed around the campfire, for everyone to share(im not kidding)

2)on the tallest building in chicago, of course, and have my ashes blown across the city, or as far as i can go.


----------



## Ravie

hmmm never really thought about funeral shit. but i guess i would like to be cremated with my guitar, drawing pencils, sunflowers(because they always look towards the light) and my pack, then (if she's already dead) mixed with my dogs ashes. After that i want a travel buddy to spread a hand full of ashes in every town they pass though until im gone. yeah. that would be neat.


----------



## dirtbag

Cremated with my guitar ashes spread in New Mexico.


----------



## Mouse

veggieguy12 said:


> I very seriously would like friends/family to throw my naked corpse from an overpass onto the highway, to cause a crash and shut down car traffic for a while. But maybe my useful organs could first be removed and given to people in need (e.g., wounded Palestinian bystanders).




so you want to save lives with your organs and then try to kill people in horrific car accidents? makes sense!


----------



## veggieguy12

Mouse said:


> so you want to save lives with your organs and then try to kill people in horrific car accidents? makes sense!



Cars are earth-killing machines; y'know, many organ donations are the result of cars...


----------



## Mouse

soooo you want to wreck a bunch of cars so that the people that use them, now payig money to corperate funded hospitals and taking pills for the pain you caused, have to go out and buy new ones made in big factories after their exploitive insurance company pays them 1/2 the money for their old car and gets them a rental in the meantime. so now they have to work longer hours and neglect their families and friends to recoop the time and money lost to losing their car and getting injured and missing work.

you're not helping much.

big picture dude, big picture.


----------



## Dameon

I want a taxidermist to stuff my corpse, then I want to be made into the world's only human puppet. And used for puppet shows.


----------



## Mouse

oooh sound hot. all those people with their hands up your butt.


----------



## spud

damn it dameon well atleast im probably further along than you in the aspect that im granting my road dog kraken power of atourney over me when i die and he is going to have me stuffed with a hard on in some thoughtfull pose but if that dosnt work i want to be food


----------



## urse

i would like to be left in the woods of the adriondacks. it would be neat if i could be animal food, and fertilize the earth. since that is probably illegal, cremation is my second thought. burn me up and toss me off the mountain. probably some of me should go to sea as well.


----------



## Geoff

This sure is an intresting thread, I wish to be cremated and my ashes spread somewhere sacred to me. Can't decide where yet though. Either that or a Viking burial would be cool too.


----------



## dirty_feet

http://www.naturalburial.coop/ <---- that's what I'd like done. I remember Matt always told me that he wants to be cremated and then rolled up and smoked.


----------



## Benny

I want to be skinned and made into lamp shades and the rest cremated .


----------



## permentaly damaged

i thought it would be cool to be made into a giant PEZ dispenser and stand in the corner of my buddies kitchen, except instead of individual pez i would have whole packages comin out of my neck. he didnt share my feelings on this..


----------



## bikegeek666

aganthesk said:


> When my time comes to pass, I'd like my body to provide nourishment for a mountain lion, a pack of wolves, vultures, or some other carnivorous animal.



yeah, me too. i just want my body left in the woods to be eaten.


----------



## veggieguy12

*cremation*

Many of y'all are talking cremation like it costs fifty bucks.
You know the places that cremate bodies charge thousands, right?
Since we're all broke-ass kids, I'd say that's an unlikely option.

"Just because we're bereaved doesn't make us saps!"
-Walter Sobchak, to crematorium operator

(Mouse, you gotta focus your lens a bit. The automobile has been a plague to humanity - and non-human life too - so whatcha want me to do?)


----------



## macks

Oh also - the deep sea sounds pretty cool. Did you know there are bone-eating worms in the deep sea that can decimate the bone structure of an entire whale in less than a year?! But before that the hagfish come in, and they're pretty creepy ass jawless eel-looking things that would secrete a bunch of mucus onto your entire body to ward off competitors while they suck your innards out.

Hmm, so many options, so little of my dead body.


----------



## neeko

i always wanted to take a quickie course on how to fly a vintage ww1 biplane, rig some pyrotechnics to the wings and set the thing on fire once i got as high as i could


----------



## Geoff

*cremation*



veggieguy12 said:


> Many of y'all are talking cremation like it costs fifty bucks.



yeah you're right. viking burial it is.


----------



## bikegeek666

there's a zine i've seen about d.i.y. burials...i'll have to find it and post something about it.


----------



## spud

fuck pez dispencer with pez's make it beer


----------



## oldmanLee

Really don't care what they do,but would love if they would hold a party(massivly Irish style wake,think the Pouges on Virginia moonshine),tell great lies about me,maybe a couple of truths,and have a New Orleans style band "play me out",with appropriate wailing from former lovers,and then play back in to the party.Votes:"Just A Closer Walk With Thee" or The Graveside Of Chuchulan"?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

ok, how would ur dead friend wish u to eat them..and I would want ta be thrown out of a plane over the ocean with a g.g shirt on and nothing else


----------



## bote

i'm also for getting lost in the woods, whatever's easiest I really don't like the idea of people fussing about my body, it's annoying. If anybody wanted to commemorate somehow I'd like it if they gave faure's requiem a listen


----------



## Rash L

food/ashes/rotting away. just dont make me look like I'm a sleeping wax figurine and put me in a box.


----------



## Beyond The Sun

I've always thought it would be cool to be stuffed and put in an aggressive pose like people do with bears. Maybe get put in the corner of someone's study or something. Similarly, I've thought about getting my head/shoulders put on a plaque and hung on a wall next to deer and boar heads. I kind of doubt either of those things will happen though.
I guess give my body to science. I'm an organ donor too. 
When it comes down to it, I don't really care what happens to me since I'll be dead.


----------



## mikey mayhem

its called a sky burial, this is what i want.


----------



## hassysmacker

I want to be fucking composted.


----------



## wartomods

i want to be buried, that because i want people to go and meditate in my dead place whenever they feel. I think that going to my grandparents burial place, is always a good exercise to remember them, to think about life and get on track.


----------



## Rash L

wartomods said:


> i want to be buried, that because i want people to go and meditate in my dead place whenever they feel. I think that going to my grandparents burial place, is always a good exercise to remember them, to think about life and get on track.



I wouldnt mind being cremated and mixed into the soil where a tree is planted. The tree could have a plaque or whatever and my family could go there, sit in the shade of my branches, and think of me/have picnics whatever. A friend of mine in 3rd grade died of cancer and they had a tree planted for her on school property... I used to love to sit out there and read, but then again I was one of those weird loner kids who spent my recesses sitting under trees and reading instead of running in the sun or swinging on the swing set with friends.


----------



## drun_ken

cremated ....then then mixed into hot molten glass and turned into a bunch of marbles....


----------



## Angela

As long as nobody embalms me I'll probably be happy, but I'd really like to wander off into the woods somewhere and become plant and animal food.


----------



## Street_Siren

ArrowInOre said:


> ok, here you guys, have you heard this...there is a process, for some high price I'm sure, that you can have remains turned into a man made diamond. I mean that would really put a new spin on 'wrapped around someones finger'



I've heard about that, it sounds cool. But at the same time, I can easily see being accidentally dropped down a sink, pawned off by someone who didnt know, something shitty and along those lines.


----------



## Puddles

I'd just want a wooden box and the dirt. Not the cement coffin-case they used today. I'd like my corpse to decay naturally into the earth. Not rot in a solid tomb because some asswipe somewhere is so scared of graverobbers. :zombie: ...or worse..


----------



## Arapala

Hmm, i have mixed feelings. I sure as hell know i don't want to be buried in some stupid box to rot. I also know i dont want to be thrown onto a fucking fire and burnt to ashes. I mean it seems like to me that would just be insulting. My entire life i try to take care of my body and keep it all in one piece haha. I dont want to be thrown into some oven where tons of other people were burnt to a crisp. 

So here is my idea, an alternative: 

I want to be stripped down naked wit the exception of my body jewelry, i would like that to be left in. I then i want to be take to an abandoned factory. There i want to be ritually suspended with flesh hooks in a 6 point lotus suspension (google it). I want my friends to be there and play some cool ass music and shit and maybe dance a little. Oh yeah everything needs to be lit by fire as well. After about an hour of everyone dancing and shit, i want to be slowly lowered into a large block of wet concrete. After that bitch is dry its probably going to need to be encased in some sort of crazy strong metal that can withstand intense pressure. Then i want to be shipped by a large sail boat right over the deepest know part of the ocean. Where ever that may be. And then dropped off the boat to descend to unknown lands (or seas rather?) unexplored by man...

Yeah, sounds a little bit more fun than crawling into the woods and dying, but hey, its your funeral!

But i guess if that isn't possible, just being chopped into small symmetrical cubes and given to small children to choke on, would be fine. I guess.


----------



## bote

Stewart said:


> Yeah, sounds a little bit more fun than crawling into the woods and dying, but hey, its your funeral!



I´m banking on fun not having much to do with being dead


----------



## smellyskelly

cremation and my ashes spread under this huge oak tree in the PA mountains, its more or less a family spot, already got 4 people there, keepin the family together.


----------



## Mr. Expendable

This Isn't what I want but it's a funny thought.... being crucified after death then marched around.... hahaha if it made front page it'd give those conservative bible thumper something to bitch about while there gulping down there fucking starbucks... probably give them some good material for scar-tactics to get more people to join there radical brainwashing organizations as well.... so maybe it might not be the best thing... but I'd have to think about the topic more... I'll post something else up when I've thought of something good


----------



## sprout

I have grand plans that cannot happen but it is fun to dream.

-Traveling casket, to be buried in all of the places I never got to make it to while I was living, including the fucking moon.

-All my bones to be given to friends, as well as my tattoos (which will likely be most of my skin, so I guess just have it all turned into leather).

-Whatever remains is to be set to rest, viking pyre style. In flames, out to sea.
There will be a party and everyone has to dress like a viking.


----------



## wartomods

Its like i dont want to spoil my chances of becoming a future zombie.


----------



## Rstank

i have thought of this....for funeral everyone fasts while my body is butchered for edible parts then the parts that couldnt be eaten would be composted and then with my bones i would have a close love one build a sort of bone alter with it and my brain and heart would be given to my loved one to do what they pleased possibly some of my bones too, then everyone would eat my flesh and reminisce about me and times we may have shared and afterword everyone would do either a great dance to help digestion and when they passed my flesh into fecal matter i would ask them to poop into a hole in the ground to give that piece back to the earth


----------



## cailyBear

I'll have a friend attempt to scrape my lungs for resin....
Nah, I wish that was possible, that would be dank I bet, 
Hopefully right before I die someone can take adrenochrome from my body! 
but After death, toss me into the woods so I can feed animals and fertilize the land.
Good thread : )


----------



## cailyBear

Rstank said:


> ........and when they passed my flesh into fecal matter i would ask them to poop into a hole in the ground to give that piece back to the earth


Hahahahaha, absolutely!


----------



## RideMoreTrains

feed me to animals at the zoo or bury me straight in the ground where I'll eventually be eaten and consumed by something.


----------



## st1tch

Shot out of a cannon at a cop car, I think that would be cool.

But more realistically, I'd probably donate my body to science or just be thrown in a hole (no casket) and decompose naturally.


----------



## barnaclebones

I've always been fascinated by the Parsis... A zoroastrian society in India. they perform aerial burials... at an altar called the Towers of Silence. They consider vultures to be the cleansers of the Earth, and messengers from the heavens. There are versions of this in Tibet and other places too...

the egyptians also believed that vultures protected the common man and woman. The vulture headed goddess Nekhbet is really the ultimate homegirl in mythology, because she was the one to help Isis collect the pieces of Osiris, her murdered lover's body and sew them together into the first mummy. 

Unfortunately, Asia and Africa are pretty much the only places on Earth that still have vulture species and populations capable of consuming an entire human body before it has decomposed to the point that it is no longer palatable to them... so... i might just have to get dumped in the sea in a great white shark feeding ground. ha.

i could go on and on... i spent some time in school studying vultures among my many other retardedly obsessive academic pursuits. i am a nerd. But I do want to be eaten by sharks or vultures. Or maybe sent to the outer rim of the atmosphere in a helium balloon like they do with the body of Christ and an ape at the end of Another Roadside Attraction.

i've put a lot of thought into it, but really, i've gotten distracted by the mythology and spirituality of it all.... i think Widerstand is onto it. Who gives a fuck? I'll be dead.


----------



## Dirty Rig

eh, just leave me where i fall. i've taken enough from the earth. let my corpse give back to it.

i dont want no fancy-ass funeral or ashes scattering or buried in any sentimental place. my dead inanimate corpse is perfectly happy rotting where it falls.


----------



## barnaclebones

Dirty Rig said:


> eh, just leave me where i fall. i've taken enough from the earth. let my corpse give back to it.
> 
> i dont want no fancy-ass funeral or ashes scattering or buried in any sentimental place. my dead inanimate corpse is perfectly happy rotting where it falls.



yours is better than mine.


----------



## Rash L

I think a lot of what happens to us after we die is to give those who mourn comfort and closure. I would love to just melt back into the earth, but I know it would give my family comfort having some place to go and grieve.... hopefully they wont do the whole traditional thing to me, and they will take my feelings into consideration when deciding what to do with my corpse, but in the end it wont really matter because I'll be dead and wont even know.


----------



## chompchompchomsky

I want one of two things:
1. Be sent to a taxidermist and frozen forever in a menacing position, so that I might be used as a Halloween ornament.
2. Be ground into mulch and planted under a tree.


----------



## lobotomy3yes

Part of me wouldn't mind being buried. I mean, how cool would it be for someone to dig me up years later by accident and try to figure out how I lived by my bones. I'd love to be a fucking fossil. Maybe I should request burial by mud and hot ash...I'm cool with an animal finding me as well. Maybe I'll help a starving coyote or something. At least she'll have a bone to chew on.

I'm not sure about the whole coffin thing. As long as it didn't have any adverse effects on the local ecosystem I guess I would be ok with it, but it seems soo...boring. Thinking about cemeteries, I imagine all these dead people made to look all respectable and shit. How mundane and futile. You're fucking dead, the earth doesn't give a shit what you look like when you're buried within it. If I am to be buried in a cemetery, I better be all splayed out and wild looking. None of this hands-on-my-heart-smiling nonsense. Bury me upside down with a pumpkin on my head or something.


----------



## Zen

If I make it to 83 and I'm shitting myself in adult diapers, it's going to be me in the middle of the woods with a pistol. If a wild animal wants to eat me and my skanked up undies then let 'em at it.

If I die young, I want my organs donated and the rest smuggled out of the morgue by my close friends so they can torch me viking style.


----------



## jonom

burned on top of a pyre in front of my family.


----------



## 614 crust

Cremated and ashes given to a friend to spread across the rails. Put me in death where I love to be in life.


----------



## goggles

Burned in a giant bonfire, with all the stuff i used the most. Half the ashes get blown off the hands of my friends and the people that made a difference in my life. And the other half is turned into coffee for people to drink. The goggles are given to either my best friend or my better half (If i ever have one). Same deal with the ashes of a pet, except it gets mixed in with the ashes that will be turned into coffee. None of this put into box and bury 6 feet under deal. question is, how do make it legal?

-Goggles


----------



## LarZ

Possibly eaten by wolfs or animals; or just left to decay under a beautiful tree. Like those ones that elves and shit have gatherings around in fantasy books. Yes I'd already be dead, but it would be nice, laying among the roots. Maybe thrown into the ocean with an open wound...

I would want to nourish the earth that has nourished me, whatever that looks like 50 years from now.


----------



## LarZ

goggles said:


> Burned in a giant bonfire, with all the stuff i used the most. Half the ashes get blown off the hands of my friends and the people that made a difference in my life. And the other half is turned into coffee for people to drink. The goggles are given to either my best friend or my better half (If i ever have one). Same deal with the ashes of a pet, except it gets mixed in with the ashes that will be turned into coffee. None of this put into box and bury 6 feet under deal. question is, how do make it legal?
> 
> -Goggles



I like the bonfire idea, but maybe just a campfire. Some friends living for a minute on my warmth, in the woods, maybe cooking something. It'd be weird I guess, but fuck it.

And shit. Since when is the legality an issue? I _want_ my friends to do something illegal with my body.


----------



## Billy Blankets

There is some process that they do in Sweden I think, where they take a corpse and freeze it in liquid nitrogen bath. They then shatter the body which has become brittle and it melts into some sort of gloop which is supposedly really good compost. No smell no disease spreading. You then plant a tree or something with the compost. I think I like the idea because I think of what a grave yard would look like if every gravestone was a tree or a plant of some sort.

Our bodies were supposed to fertilalize the earth. FUCK PUMPING THEM FULL OF CHEMICALS AND BURYING THEM IN A BOX. 

I also like the idea of being buried wherever I die and then someone coming back for my bones later. A lot of transient native tribes would do that.


----------



## mksnowboarder

Just throw me in the trash.

On the other hand, I am an organ donor, and wouldn't mind someone getting a better life from parts of my body. Unfortunately, the lungs, kidneys, heart, and liver are all pretty much beat to shit already, but they can take whatever works.

If I cared about what happened after I died, one interesting idea would be to have your ashes bound to something lipid soluble and injected into your friends, so that they'd always carry a piece of you around with them.

I read a lot of Poe's shit when I was a kid, and as a result, I've always been a bit terrified of being buried alive, though I guess/hope it's not as much of an issues these days. So no coffins for me, I have that very clearly written and verified by witnesses.

mike


----------



## brobro!

well if anyone wants to make any of my tattoo's patches or my bones jewelry or some shit im down but then id wana do this: 

then just throw whats left in the middle of the forrest. fertilize some shit


----------



## soleil

yep, that pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## MiztressWinter

dirtyfacedan said:


> I was on a hopping trip once, and i found a rabbit skull. I had it as sort of company.....talked to it...put it down so it could see around, you know...nutter stuff.
> 
> Anyways, I would certainly like my ashes thrown into the wind from a high mountain above the Ocean on the Pacific west coast of Canada (home), so I could take one last physical trip from sky to sea.......just to be free one more time.



Like Tom Hanks with *Wilson* in *Cast Away?* Lol....


----------



## tallhorseman

Have donated it to Louisiana State University. What's left when they finish with it gets cremated.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Damn this has been one interesting read. I guess I never really gave it much thought? I mean...I will be dead...and I don't have a will....so I guess someone else will be making the decision about my dead body unless I write out a will one day. 

fantasy: I would want to be cremated and have my ashes put into fireworks and shot off over new orleans. 

They really do this btw...

http://www.angels-flight.net/

realistically: cremation. Lying down and dying in the woods and returning to nature or benefiting an animal sounds great...but what are the chances of that happening? Cremation cost 1000.00...much cheaper than a coffin and funeral. If it is legal to be laid just straight into the ground to decompose...then yeah that would be cool.


----------



## anywhere_but_here

This is one thing that I've actually thought alot about. yeah for having a morbid side. I've always wanted to go out like a jedi on the funeral pyre. darth vader style


----------



## bfalk420

I just want to be buried in the ground no casket no embalming fluid no headstone just in the ground somewhere. Being put out to sea is a good option for me too.


----------



## nivoldoog

I want to be buried in a leather sack.... 6 to 7 feet deep. With a few possisions. Some gold. (or the river styxs). Some weed, dressed in my everyday clothes(what ever that mite be in the evolution of me. Maybe a few other things. But mainly want the worms to get at me and return me to the earth that I was born from.

But I think this is illegal. Well the sack part. I think you must be put in a box. Or maybe on of those cemitary where they dig you up after sooo many years and put your bones in a diffrent place.

If not that cremation. Or I wanna sell my body to sience. How can I cash in on THAT! NOW!


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

I don't know if this has been said by I saw this thing on the history channel a long time ago about forensic anthropology schools and this place called the body farm I think. It says you can get ahold of these dudes and they tattoo something along the lines of "send to body farm" on your foot. In exchange they give you 300$. So I'm gonna seriously look into this within the next few weeks. Kinda like donating blood right?


----------



## JungleBoots

i honestly want it eaten by head hunteing tribes from bazil... only because im sure they miss the taste. damn missionaries.


----------



## carlylanea

I want to be cremated and have my ashes thrown off the top of the mountains of north carolina. Then wherever my ashes were thrown from, I want a bouquet of dogwood flowers to follow me.


----------



## Pheonix

so a lot of people want cremation, well it cost me $10,000 to cremate my mom and sister and that was a cheap price. coffin funerals are even more expensive. but you don't really have any say so in what happens unless you have it written into your will. unfortunately for me I have no family left no one to claim my body from the morgue so I believe what will be done to my body is I will sit in a meat locker at the local morgue forever while they look for someone to take me. if they do find someone it will be someone I don't give 2 shits about anyways. I'm not sure how long they keep the body or what they do when they need to make more room for fresh bodies. but what do I care anyways I'll be dead you can poke my eye out and skull fuck me for all I care, it's not me it's just a big piece of meat.


----------



## JohnFNB

john prine -please dont bury me.

Woke up this morning, put on my slippers-Walked in the kitchen and died-And oh, what a feelin' when my soul went through the ceiling-And on up into heaven I did rise-When I got there they did say John it happened this a-way-You slipped upon the floor and hit your head-And all the angels say just before you passed away-These were the very last words that you said-Please don't bury me down in the cold, cold ground- No, I rather have them cut me up and pass me all around- Throw my brain in a hurricane and the blind can have my eyes- And the deaf can take both my ears if they don't mind the size-Give my stomache to Milwaukee if they run out of beer- Put my socks in a cedar box, just get them out of here- Venus de Milo can have my arms, look out, I've got your nose- Sell my heart to the junk man and give my love to rose- Give my feet to the footloose, careless, fancy free- Give my knees to the needy, don't pull that stuff on me- Hand me down my walkin' cane it's a sin to tell a lie -Send my mouth way down south, and kiss my ass goodbye.

EASY TO PLAY AND FUN AS FUCK....LOOK IT UP.


----------



## stanktank

I wanna be chopped up into pieces, wrapped up in garbage bags and sent to ride the gulf stream of the coast of Miami...ya know, Dexter style.


----------



## Wolfeyes

I've actually thought long and hard about this, and I have a very specific set of instructions on what to do with my carcass:

First, I want my organs removed and with the exception of my heart, donated or composted if they're not viable. I want my heart placed in a sealed jar of honey with three gold coins, and buried in Poland.

Then I want my skull and all of my bones removed and replaced with Yew and Oak rods, with a sphere comprised of the two in place of my skull.

I want my skull opened up, brain removed and donated to science or composted, then cleaned. Then, I want the following items placed in my empty skull cavity: One of my writings, hand written on parchment and tied with a red silk ribbon, a glass vial filled with a 25/25/25/25 mixture of vodka, gasoline, ink and my own blood, a bolt from a 1969 GTO, one gold coin, one silver coin, a marijuana bud, a mushroom cap, a bass E string, a condom, a .45 ACP cartridge(inert) and a razorblade. Then I want my skull closed up and filled, through any available holes, with 2 part epoxy, my name, birth date, date of death, and cause of death engraved on my forehead. Coat my skull in lacquer, and fill the engravings with silver. My skull is then to be considered a family heirloom, passed down from generation to generation.

I want my femurs turned into knife handles, given to my family and friends as heirlooms. 

The rest of my bones, strip whatever marrow that can be stripped and donate it. Then dry and grind my bones into dust.

I would like my scrotum removed, tanned, and turned into a purse, with the phrase "Nuts To You!" branded on the front. Two walnuts are to then be placed inside and it is to be mailed to a random address, with instructions to re-mail it to a random address and so on and so forth.

I then want the rest of my body lightly pickled in grain alcohol, dressed in a kilt and a Ramones T-shirt and presented for an "Irish wake" (they plop yer dead ass down on the bar and everybody starts drinking 'till they see ya move again) Put me back on ice until everybody recovers, then plop my body in the back of a '59 Caddy hearse(sitting up with a beer in one hand, a cig in the other and sunglasses on my face) for a NOLA style jazz funeral procession.

In a forest clearing, I want a large funeral pyre built, wrap me up in a sheet, and throw me on top. Pass around a good bottle Polish vodka, then pour the rest over my body and light me up. Then gather up all of the ashes, mix them with the bone dust.

I want a small portion of this mixture loaded into rifle cartridges and taken on a hunt. Another portion mixed in with a joint and passed around. Divide the rest into quarters. One quarter is to be scattered over the sea, one quarter to be buried in Poland, and one quarter to be scattered in the wind from a mountain top. The rest is to be mixed with red wine, placed in little glass vials and turned into heirloom necklaces.

My plans cover all the bases. I want my death to help people, thus the organ and tissue donation. I want to make people laugh and possibly gross them out, much as I did in life, thus the scrotum-purse chain letter. It covers my spiritual leanings with the jar of honey, cremation, and the bone handled knives. My wake serves as a celebration to comfort and uplift those I left behind. The items in my skull serve to sum up what resided in my head in life. The skull treatment itself as well as the necklaces serves as my little mark on the world, as well as a reminder that I'm not truly gone. Plus I kind of like the idea of leaving relics behind. Maybe one day people will fight over the remaining pieces of my carcass


----------



## mbgeorge

i want to be cryogenically frozen and shipped into space... maybe some alien race will find me and bring me back to life...... now that i think about it it might not be a good idea hmmm?


----------



## Teko

I'm going to let me body descend slowly back into mother earth. My soul is where 'I' will be.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Wolfeyes said:


> I've actually thought long and hard about this, and I have a very specific set of instructions on what to do with my carcass:
> I want my skull opened up, brain removed and donated to science or composted, then cleaned. Then, I want the following items placed in my empty skull cavity: One of my writings, hand written on parchment and tied with a red silk ribbon, a glass vial filled with a 25/25/25/25 mixture of vodka, gasoline, ink and my own blood, a bolt from a 1969 GTO, one gold coin, one silver coin, a marijuana bud, a mushroom cap, a bass E string, a condom, a .45 ACP cartridge(inert) and a razorblade. Then I want my skull closed up and filled, through any available holes, with 2 part epoxy, my name, birth date, date of death, and cause of death engraved on my forehead. Coat my skull in lacquer, and fill the engravings with silver. My skull is then to be considered a family heirloom, passed down from generation to generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA! Oh dear god. I lol'd so hard at *a marijuana bud, a mushroom cap, a bass e string, a condom*. nice!


----------



## Gypsy Smile

I'm giving my organs to the needy Kids--If I can. 
I might do far too many drugs! HA!
Donating everything else to Science.
And last but not least, In my WILL I am
Giving my Skull to my lover.


----------



## BlewJ

A funeral pyre or just a hole in the ground, no box, for me. Or just let me lay and decompose deep in the woods unfound for millenia.


----------



## BlewJ

Gypsy Smile said:


> In my WILL I am giving my skull to my lover.



Being the lover of someone who left me their skull, with my sense of the macabre, would be WONDERFUL!


----------



## BlewJ

Maybe a mass grave with a bunch of strangers. I like nearly everyone's answers!


----------



## ChikhaiBardo

I plan on ending my own life with fire. My body will ignite and potentiate the cycle of carbon transfer.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

when i die, id like it to be alone. id like it to be left in the woods alone, stripped of all clothing so i can return to the earth leaving no trace of mankinds modern world. decomposition id prefer, but if i get eaten by animals, thats alright too. i wont care cuz ill be dead.


----------



## RnJ

I want my organs to go to whoever needs it, and then the other remains can be fed to a member of an endagered species, and whatever they leave should get tilled up into someone's garden.

Nah, I'm not sure yet. I definitely don't want anyone to spend thousands boxing my body so that is decays slower under ground. But I'm not sure what else.


----------



## Scuz

If it was up to me, private grave that only my closest friends knew the location of. Or if my body can be used as somekinda decoy, distraction, or diversion to help my friends out of a jam, than I want that.


----------



## skylar frances

I want whichever parts of me that can be saved to donate to and help other people, to do so.

Then I want to be cremated. I don't want to sit in some jars in peoples homes, I want to be scattered. I want some of my ashes mixed in and made into fireworks. The fireworks bit is likely very unrealistic, but nonetheless, it's what I want


----------



## Diagaro

If no sea is around to float me out into just throw my ass nekked in a cardboard box and toss it in a hole so nobody has to smell my shit rotting, no prep, no 4000$ coffin just a box in a hole. FUCK YEA!


----------



## trenwren

When this body *officially* becomes compost: feed a tree . . . no coffin or embalming; trees don't like that nastiness, thank you!


----------



## sloth

i think it'd be pretty friggin awesome to go to a taxiderm and get my body stuffed. then my family or friends could put me in their living room in my leather jacket, dr.martens, with my hair up, smoking a cigg and drinking a 40 oz. 
but pretty much taxiderms only stuff animals so i like the idea of just decomposing naked in the middle of a forest or being cremated and having my ashes thrown on the beach of rehobeth, delaware.


----------



## ksleet

Dameon said:


> I want a taxidermist to stuff my corpse, then I want to be made into the world's only human puppet. And used for puppet shows.


 
King Diamond narrates a story in which some of the patrons of the theatre are turned into puppets and used in the play. Sounds like this would suit you.


----------



## pete bastard

viking funeral


----------



## Spacegrrl

well I'm registered for organ donation, but after that I'd like to be cremated, then have my ashes scattered in the ocean, so I can be free, y'know? plastinates are cool, but I wouldn't want people laughing at my dead body...


----------



## dharma bum

stanktank said:


> I wanna be chopped up into pieces, wrapped up in garbage bags and sent to ride the gulf stream of the coast of Miami...ya know, Dexter style.


 
awesome! i would love for dexter to chop me up!

other than that... i don't really care. once my body is dead, it really doesn't matter what happens to me. i'm an organ donor as well as some of you, but i don't want a fucking grave. cremate me if you will. leave me to be eaten by bears. i don't care. my body is just a vesel for ME. just a shell until i reach the next dimension. 

fuck caring about what happens to your body after it's dead. it's just a corpse... just a shell.


----------



## CelticWanderer

Now that sounds like an insanely cool idea. 
After looking at their site i think im with ya on that one.


----------



## Coffin Dodger

Here's another fer the funeral pyre. Not because of a love fer Star Wars, though I got one of those, too. Mostly just seems right. Always has.


----------



## outskirts

I really don't care what the hell is done with my remains after I die.
However it sure would have been nice to have been an episode of unsolved mysteries, DAMN IT Robert Stack,
why'd you have to go and kick the bucket!

My grandfather says some crazy but funny shit about what he wants done with his body when he dies, he says
"I don't care what they do with me when I'm dead, for all I care they can shove a bone up my ass and let the
dogs drag me away!" That shit always makes me laugh.


----------



## bailgun

i want to be cremated and put into a block of pool coping.


----------



## quagRZ

hmm maybe be the first test subject in some zombie experiments, one can only dream...


----------



## Puckett

im an organ doner and they can have whatever they can use execpt my eyes. when i was little i wanted to be mummyfied (i know thats not spell right) now i want to be burried at my dads lake next to my squirrell


----------



## littlejasonsandiego

whatever people want to do with me. i did hear you can donate your body to an obscure artists that does weird things with your body like pulling out tendons and tying them to things and getting dissected.


----------



## Mike Nobody

In Buddhist tradition, they cut up the body and feed it to the vultures. The bones are gathered and reused to make bowls, knives, musical instruments, whatever. It'd be nice to have that done. More realistically, I'll probably just end up being cremated with the ashes dumped in the nearest river or large body of water. I'll probably insist on having no autopsy and being embalmed with morphine first, though, whatever is finally done. My worst fear is being paralyzed, mistaken for dead, and autopsied alive or some such horrible thing.


----------



## Nelco

i just want to be burried in the dirt
no coffin
just dirt


----------



## bradupsthepunx

burn me and sprinkle me in some big beers and the tennessee river!


----------



## Tude

Cremated. And I don't need a plot or anything - why bother. However one thing kinda bothers me - I'm taking a Forensics course (for fun believe it or not - I work at a college so it doesn't cost much) and of course it's a study of bone. And since it's a study of bone - I found out that cremation really doesn't reduce your bones to ash (more like sand) - that your long bones, bigger bones especially don't reduce - so your remains are swept down the hole to a grinder - so you're ground into that sandy dust. Hmm.


----------



## Earth

Since I am at the end of the line - meaning nobody follows me - while I'd like the dirt burial which Nelco mentioned, it would be pointless in my case since nobody would ever come to pay respects, so I'm going with a sea burial, which is performed here in CT.


----------



## REDRUM

thrown to a pack of starving wild boars. my head shrunken and put on a stake.


----------



## landpirate

i wish i could say something romantic like a viking burial or taxidermy or something awesome, but in reality because after the experience of having to sort out my dads funeral i will just be cool with whatever is the easiest and cheapest option (disposing of bodies legally is expensive!). No ceremony, cardboard coffin, cremation, scatter me somewhere, job done!


----------



## zoe420

I like the idea of becoming part of the world after I die. So cremated and thrown in the ocean or into the desert wind or buried in a nice field or something like under a tree. No fancy coffin or funeral, never liked those things.


----------



## crow jane

I want my friends to harvest my bones and use them to make an instrument or series of instruments


----------



## Melody

Cremated, ashes included in the blowing of an awesome bong or a few pipes.


----------



## dprogram

I want my good organs to be reused. Then I'd like to be cremated and made into a diamond with the remaining ashes dumped on my parents farm land and some used as fertilizer for my dad's flowers at his grave. Instead of a funeral I'd like people to throw a huge party and celebrate my life and not mourn my death.


----------



## dprogram

landpirate said:


> i wish i could say something romantic like a viking burial or taxidermy or something awesome, but in reality because after the experience of having to sort out my dads funeral i will just be cool with whatever is the easiest and cheapest option (disposing of bodies legally is expensive!). No ceremony, cardboard coffin, cremation, scatter me somewhere, job done!


Yeah you'd think that after you die you wouldn't owe shit. They get you when you're alive and when you're dead.


----------



## happyearthhomes

Told my wife burn me have a party n mix my ashes in the compost pile


----------



## urbanflow

i would like to be placed somewhere in the wilderness and let the animals and nature reclaim my energy


----------



## Everymanalion

Feed me to a pack of lions.


----------



## scatwomb

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Abbey#Death_and_burial


----------



## Mad Max

I would like to have my body cremated except for my bones. My bones can be made into jewelry and worn by my friends. My ashes can be loaded into rifle bullets and used for hunting.


----------



## Mongo

I was just thinking the other day while riding my bike "If I was cremated I want my ashes to be spread in a childrens sandbox".


----------



## Hal

Ok. I'm 100% dead serious about this game plan and have given detailed directions to my closest friends.

Firstly, my skull will be given to theater friends to be used in all future productions of Hamlet.

The rest of me will be cremated. My closest road dawgs will take me for one last West bound ride and leave my ashes on the train.

Most importantly, if my family somehow insists on a Christain burial all of my friends will show up on the church steps for a rowdy, drugged out , super fun anti-funeral.

I really enjoy this thread.


----------



## Pheonix

A good insight on what the options are and what their environmental impact is.


----------



## 1544c

put me in a wooden coffin in an unmarked grave.
the bugs will eat me and i will return to nature


----------



## 3knd

Scraped off the sidewalk.


----------



## Pheonix

http://www.spiritscienceandmetaphysics.com/how-to-turn-into-a-tree-after-you-die/
here's another good concept.


----------



## Rob Nothing

Ideally, hell. bury me in the earth somewhere quiet. 

But what is done with me depends on where I am, as it always has. Not even the living have control over what is done.. and I have no strong wishes on the subject of a corpse.


----------



## Odin

3knd said:


> Scraped off the sidewalk.


I hope not...

For me... cremated on a funeral pyre while everyone gets drunk and dances. ::drinkingbuddy::

Laughing all night long.
::woot::

Though my dear ladies can take a moment to shed those heavy tears... 
Yet be comforted by the thought that I will always be there. 
In hearts and memories if not space and time.::eyepatch::


----------



## Endy

Burned. Or shot into space. One of the two.


----------



## 6bummin6it6

i have a love for rivers that runs just as deep as a river itself, so when i die, i want my body to be dumped into a handmade canoe and sent down river, but i was my body to be really pale when they do this, dressed in a (stolen) tuxedo, holding some sort of white and purple flowers. i have also asked that they put my banjo in the boat with me. this would have been a lot cooler 600 years ago, so nobody would ever find my body and i would turn into food for the fish or coyotes or something, now i will probably just be found by some kindly fisherman, stone skipping kid, or river clean up crew. 


if i were buried, it would have to be on a private plot of land, a friend of mine has a place in new england, my tombstone would read "here lies the biggest asshole who ever lived. he was a fucking dick and you should be glad he's dead" with some bullshit date and name.


----------



## hobopoe

cremate me and spread me along a long journey while hopping. Maybe at each major stop, have a small party with drink. Nordic like.


----------



## Mid

Just take what you can from me then throw me in a hole. No casket and no chemicals. Maybe plant a tree over me, that would be cool. As for the funeral- nothing religious, just a shit ton of good food and drink.


----------



## Kim Chee

Never gonna die.


----------



## benjysirois

This but with psilocybin, so instead of a funeral it can just be a bunch of folks trippin' out and having a grand ol' time ahah
http://infinityburialproject.com/burial-suit


----------



## treyvor

I want to be cremated and have my ashes spread in the cascade mountains


----------



## professorjpj

Viking funeral.. If not available, just feed me to hungry wolves.. That would work too..


hobopoe said:


> cremate me and spread me along a long journey while hopping. Maybe at each major stop, have a small party with drink. Nordic like.


----------



## LilKitKat

I'd like to be cremated and have my ashes thrown off the Megler bridge in Astoria, Oregon


----------



## wrkrsunite

I want to be stuffed taxadermy style and dressed in a1920s style baseball uniform and then sent to someone who knows me but not to well (eg. 2nd cousin) with a note explain that my dying wish was for them to keep me and display me in their home( so they feel obligated to).


----------



## Cree

Shoeless Joe Jackson reborn


----------



## Rhudey

I want my dismembered body launched out of a cannon over a major populous area, like NYC or Seattle or something along t hose lines. I want it to rain my fingers, toes, and other body parts upon strange unsuspecting peoples heads lol


----------



## spectacular

flower food


----------



## ratking

Here's the plan:
Im dead, my best friend Gabe is still alive because I'm definitely going to die first.
So my funeral is going on, near the end when they go to open the casket everyone discovers that my body is not there.
At that point, Gabe is going to be hiding in the ceiling with my body attatched to the ceiling fan. After everyone starts freaking out for a bit hes going to jetison my body from the rafters with the celing fan on high. At that moment the Space Jam theme song is going to start playing as my corpse is flying around the room attatched to the fan.

After that I don't really care what will be done with my body.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

Either cremated and the ashes used as fertilizer for an ash/oak/yew tree, or... Buried under the plot of said tree. 

Love the idea of a tree using my atoms as it grows.


----------



## Odin

Yea tree burial seems so right. Like it should be... give back to that which sustains you. 

In the Himalayas they have something called sky burial... where the dead are taken to the top of a mountain to return to the elements. To weather away and be consumed by scavenging animals... birds of prey especially in this case. (I find that awesome... your consumed by a creature of flight)...  Return to the sky... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sky_burial


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

That is pretty cool, i've read about that also. Popular in Tibet, apparently. It's funny, to so many people in the West, chopping up a loved one and letting the birds feast on them is barbaric. Yet we drain people of their fluids, paint them, dress them up, shove them in a hugely overpriced box, and delicately place them in the ground to just rot and be eaten by worms. Even death has become this overly fake and disconnected ritual of denial.


----------



## Art101

Toss my body off a train up in the Sierras and just let me rot.


----------



## sucuri

Cremated, then have the ashes mixed with some bloody chum and fed to either crocodiles or sharks.


----------



## Hylyx

Any and all of my organs used for science, and the rest cremated and shot into space.


----------



## Mikael Runefoot

I want my body to be stripped naked and thrown deep into the woods of Ireland. I expect that over time animals would eat me, run around with bits and pieces of me and my remains would be scattered and returned back to earth. Im pretty sure this is illegal though.


----------



## Jaguwar

I'm ok with organ donation, after which take what's left, wrap it in some simple cloth (cotton H how ill do,) throw me in the hole


----------



## TheOddAnarchist

Cut me open, plant a tree in my belly an bury me in the dirt so I can be reborn as a beautiful oak.


----------



## Matt Derrick

TheOddAnarchist said:


> Cut me open, plant a tree in my belly an bury me in the dirt so I can be reborn as a beautiful oak.



environmentally friendly, yet _black metal_ at the same time. i like it.


----------



## Jaguwar

Hey wait a minute have you read Xenocide?


----------



## DankyKidd

Remove my middle fingers bones to be strung up as a necklace. Given to my enemys as a last"fuck you" .

Then donate my body to science.


----------



## Odin

Take my embers all my ashes...
Toss them in the forge
Press and hammer a dark diamond sword
Throw me past the moon and stars...
Far beyond the darkest sky.
A Never ending journey
Seen through reflections
In my metal memories from afar.
The Darkest Burning star.

 first draft. never the final.

haha....

Odin... ::bookworm::


----------



## Wawa

This thread makes me sad because traditional funerals strike me as terrible and I want nothing to do with one, but I don't think I know anyone who'd actually agree to steal my body and feed it to the scavengers 

Hopefully I die somewhere no one can find me till I've done some decaying.

....I actually think about this often.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

aganthesk said:


> When my time comes to pass, I'd like my body to provide nourishment for a mountain lion, a pack of wolves, vultures, or some other carnivorous animal.



That's my sister's wish.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

I love cemeteries and spend a lot of time in them.

I love history and the older the cemetery the better. From the time I was 18 until just a few years ago and went through my "awakening" if you will, I had my gravestone and epitaph picked out.

Now, being as I have no family (I'm sure whenever hubs dies I'll lose contact with my step kids, despite the fact that I raised one of them from age, 2 1/2 - he's now, 24) I have no contact with my niece and nephews and am all but estranged from my brother, I'll leave instructions in my will that I'm to be cremated and my ashes planted at the base of a beautiful smelling, rose bush.


----------



## Tude

@Andrea Van Scoyoc - I've traveled through several old cemeteries too - found a cool one in Pennsacola FL that was supposedly haunted - it looked like a mini NOLA cemetery ...


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

@Tude ...if you're ever in the mind for a journey...PM me and I'll let you know about a sweeeet cemetery that is worth seeing. 

I say, PM me, cause don't want to derail the thread.


----------



## RobHASboots

Zanzae said:


> not sure what the most appropriate place for this thread is, so here we go...
> 
> What do you want done with your body when you die?
> 
> I know that burying me whole, underground in a box, with embalming fluid is probably the worst option. It takes up space that could be good for walking, keeps my body around for longer than it needs to be, and the box creates unecessary waste. I would like to be consumed - whether it be by worms, coyotes, bears, fire, etc.
> 
> What about you?


meh... chop me up. feed me to the poor. or... the animal shelter.
but, seriously, once your dead, you've no longer use for the old vessel.
[organ donation, anyone?]


----------



## RobHASboots

Matt Derrick said:


> a viking funeral would be pretty sweet.


i love Viking funerals.


----------



## RobHASboots

Grace said:


> When Hunter S. Thompson killed himself, his will explained his funeral arrangements. He was to be cremated, and then Bill Murray and Johnny Depp took his ashes up to a cliff and shot them out of a cannon somewhere in the Southwest. He always was ridiculous.
> 
> As for me, I would like to be cremated, and then have my ashes spread somewhere. No point in taking up land by being buried, and anyways, I don't think of the body as the person, rather just the shell and temple where we are temporarily housed. Sometimes imprisoned.


(grace, you deleted yourself) *this eccentric scene is featured in the documentary film 'gonzo' [Thompson had a funeral party, and his ashes were shot from a double-thumbed fist, multi-hundred ft-high cannon, to be spread over his property, somewhere in Colorado] -jesus, i forgot how crazy that is... niccce...


----------



## Magrom

I'm an organ donor so I want what's left and good to go to needs it most. Or to someone who doesn't so I can take over that persons body ala Body Parts.


In all seriousness I want my post donation body cremated and spread out in Oahu. That's where I was stationed and where my heart lies our side of wherever my family is.


----------



## Ridire

I want a pyre. No fuss, just burn me and be done with it. Or, if the people who survive me insist on a fuss, get a longship and throw all my junk on it and burn me on that.


----------



## Art101

Thats a good one for sure.Gut me stuff me and prop me up a grainer porch.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

in the past, which I may or may not have posted in this thread under the user name Earth - I had hoped for perishing while underwater - as I am a free-diver, and my love of the life beneath the waters surface is so great, sometimes I forget I need to surface for air since I am a mammal.

Seriously - just yesterday - I witnessed a bait ball of bunker - 1000's of them, perhaps tens of thousands of bunker.... all in a big bait ball as I was diving in the area.

Then the bait ball turned into a cylinder as they swam around me, while I was submerged......

What an amazing experience !!
The sound - like chimes.... from their little fins...................... !!!

Later on, I dove again, and was amazed as the school of bunker mimicked my movements under water, I truly felt as I was a part of a religious experience !!

I caught myself forgetting about the whole need to breath process.......

I felt for a long time that that is the perfect way to go, to dive so deep that I could never physically surface again, then I had a sudden change of mind.

Now, I want to go way up north to retire and expire amongst the air, trees, water and animals....

This is still 10 to 15 years out.... but it is what I want to do.

I recently picked up me escape module - a 45 year old completely restored 17 ft canoe and a trailer.

Once the time comes - meaning once it is just me - I'm paying someone a ton of money to drive me and my trailer with the canoe and camping gear way way up north - and they will be sworn to secrecy, as my goal is to never see another human being again, as people disgust me.

I am hopeful that I will become part of the earth's food chain when the time comes.

some may say I am crazy, however I feel that those who buy into the supposed way of living and dying are the ones who are crazy.

at least this will be on my terms.

no.

mother earth's terms !!

totally works for me 

and of-course, if this does not come to pass, I can always go with plan A as I am a Pisces, my last name is Waters, and my nickname is Otter


----------

